# What would you think of D.Miles for 'Dre?



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

I'd like it if the Cavs could also get Quentin Richardson and maybe dump Laond Murray's contractand resign Ricky Davis with that money. I know both are long shots (I don't think the trade is) but it'd be nice. So my ideal trade is Q and D.Miles for 'Dre and Murray, thus resigning Davis. That would give the Cavs this lin-up:
1 - Q/Wags/Coles (is he still with them?)
2 - Wags/Davis
3 - Miles/Davis
4 - Boozer/Hill
5 - Z/Diop

This team might mke the playoffs if Z can stay heathy all year and average 35 minutes per game. But the one thing it will do is put people in those blue seats. People woud be excited about watching a team who on the floor has Wagner, Davis, and Miles. And if do suck then they can always try for LeBron and then move Wagner to the 1 spot OR they could draft one of the many talented PG's that may be available in '03. What do you think?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Q and Miles?*

Now that is a package! But I can't see the Clips doing that... too bad for us. Obviously I am a Cavs fan, but if the Clips and the Bulls keep their young studs together, they will be like Sac and Dall in 2-3 years. LAC would be foolish to trade both Q and Miles, but Andre and Lamond would give them some valuable players in return. Does that trade work in RealGM?

By the way, I think RIcky and his agent are shooting themselves in the foot by asking so much.... Ricky is worth the 4.5mil cap exception.... and that is all. He hasn't put together a whole season of highlights, so he ain't worth 6-7mil a year.... no way.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

PG-Wagner
SG-Davis
SF-Miles
PF-Boozer
C-Diop

crap load of potential


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Have you heard in Cleveland that this is a done deal (or is he jumping the gun)?-

http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=596426


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

*Yep*

ESPN.com and NBA.com both confirm it's a done deal.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

The Cavs r capable of doing some damage if everyone comes out to play every night and doesn't get injured.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

To be honest I think there is a snowballs chance in he** that the Cavs will make the playoffs. Now yes you did just help your chances in the LeBron sweepstakes and in maybe 2 or 3yrs the cavs could be playoff bound....BUT NOW? reality will soon set in and everyone will see how bad this trade actually was. Miles is a KG type player and if he turns out to put up 3/4 of the numbers KG does then its not that bad but that aint gonna happen immediately. Now can any one tell me why Paxson turned down the Odom 8 and 12 picks for Miller? I think I would rather have Odom and drafted Butler and got someone else for the 12 pick or traded it in a package deal including Lamond Murray. Becuase then your Line-up would have been like so----
C-Z,Diop,Mihm
PF-Hill,Boozer
SF-Odom,Butler
SG-Ricky Davis(if resigned),Nick Anderson,Stith
PG-Wagner,Coles

and whatever would have happen with the 12 pick.

that team would be good in 2yrs becuase nick and. contract is up at the end of this year so is Coles, and you still would have had a shot at LeBron and if you did get him put him a the two. Also you don't really need DaJuan to always play point you have one of the best point forwards in basketball(Odom).


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

Like I said in another post on this forum. Go to your local library or find a friend who gets Sports Illustrated. Find the one with Ichiro on the cover. They were in the war room with the Cavs on draft night. The Cavs didn't turn down anything!


----------

